# help holes in leaves



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

i am starting to get these marks on my lotus i was wondering if its a deficency of some kind.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be a Potassium deficiency (pin-holes form in a leaf that enlarge with a yellowing edge, leaf is otherwise normal looking). This may be excacerbated by an algae eater (BNP - or other pleco, Amano Shrimp, or some type of snail).

I hope that helps !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

